# Changi Replica Chapel Singapore



## Emac44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Was in Singapore last October 2005 and took these photos of the replica of the Changi Chapel. The original is in London Imperial War Museum I believe. A bit of a background of the Chapel. It was inter denominational meaning Catholics and Protestants used the chapel. It was built by Prisoners of War of the Japanese in Singapore after 1942. Bamboo and scrap timber was used to construct walls of chapel and the Brass Cross on the Altar was made from the shell casing of a 25 pounder shell. Most of the material for the chapel came from what the prisoners had at hand and services were held for the POW's. The current location of the Chapel is near the old Changi Jail and with the Chapel is a small museum. And for people from the Commonwealth and Britain if you find your way to Singapore. Find a spare few hours and go and pay your respects to the men who suffered for 3 1/2 yrs in captivity under the Japanese. Another area of interest is are the various Forts and gun emplacements around Singapore and General Percival's head quartars at Fort Canning Park underground bunker complex. I spent literally hours exploring these places of interest. Mainly due to an uncle of mine who was captured in Singapore with the 2nd AIF 8th Division Australian Army


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 29, 2006)

and no that isn't me in the white T shirt


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Here is the Photo of the War Memorial in Brisbane Queensland Australia. It is constructed with Helidon Sandstone and was built by subscription by War Widows families and returned Service Men and Women from all over Queensland after WW1. It is of course the focus to ANZAC Day Parades and other ceremonies like Battle of Long Tan Day in August (VIetnam Battle) Armistice Day 11th November and many other occassions. The Memorial is built in the Greek style of construction. Inside the coloumns is the Eternal Flame and the names and places where Queensland 1st AIF Regiments fought in World War 1 in France and Belgium. The Memorial is dedicated for all service men and women regardless in which war they fought and died who came from Queensland. at the lower part of the Memorial you can see a pedistrian tunnel entrance near the steps. Inside the tunnel about 50 metres on the left is what we call the Shrine of Memories maintianed by the Return Services League of Australia (RSLA). Inside the Shrine of Memories you will find that on the walls of the Shrine are Army Navy and AirForce Memorials to each branch of the 3 Services that make up the Australian Military from WW1 WW2. Outside the War Memorial is a small park called ANZAC Square and a nice place to take a break to eat lunch. 

I was thinking if people didn't mind If they had photos of War Memorials and could post them giving a brief history i would like to see the photos from other parts of the world


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 29, 2006)

EMAC, in 2001 I was in Singapore and at their history museum, they had a nice exhibit on life in Singapore during the war. They even had a very rare newsreel playing of a Japanese air raid taken from the Japanese planes themselves. I had never seen it prior to that day and never since. The supposed date of the newsreel was from Dec 1941 or the first few months of 1942.

It was most interesting as you can see allied fighters scrambling from the airfield. After watching this newreel dozens of times, all I could figure from what types of planes were taking off were Hurricanes or P40's.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 29, 2006)

possibley brewster buffalo's sys Raf had some of them in Butterworth Malaysia or at changi airfield


----------

